# CDT vaccine?



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

Another question. I asked this lady that has the two 14 wk old Nigerian Dwarfs if they had had their shots yet and she told me they didn't need their CDT vaccine until they were a year old. I'm seeing some craigslist ads say their young goats (under 1 year) have had their CDT shots already. So, exactly how old should a goat be when they get this vaccine?

And, since they will come to me without shots, it will be my responsibility. Do you take them to a vet? If not, I'll need specific instructions. Any website or youtube recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I used to give CD&T shots a long time ago, I did it when they does were 4 months pregnant (gave the shot to the does) and to the kids when they were 2 months old, and again to the kids when they were 3-4 months old, then yearly.

They don't *really* need it, but it helps prevent tetanus when castrating, disbidding, surgical procedures, etc.

You can buy the shots at thre tractor supply, vets office, jeffers, valley vet, etc. It is simple to administer. 2cc's in the muscle or under the skin, then once more 4 weeks later.

*However, *CD&T shot's are known for causing anaphylactic shock in goats, so having epinephrine is a good idea. A vet can sell you the epi, or they can just do all the shots for you, and save you the hassle


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It's up to you if you feel they should have CDT then by all means do.
It is 2cc SQ. 20 lb or 2000lb. The second dose is given 21 days later. After that it is an annual booster.
If you use Bar Vac it will leave a lump. Rub area briskly after giving. Write down exactly where you gave it so you know.
For instance Right front shoulder or R armpit.
It is probably the first vac alot of us have learned to give injections.
Anaphylactic shock is rare but it can happen.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could always take them to the vet for the first time and have the vet show you how to do it.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree with Ksalvagno. That's what I did with my 5 month old doeling. I had the vet do the first one and show me how and where to give shots


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Do goat kids have to have any kind of shots? Or is it more a matter of personnel opinion? I'd like to be more aware of that sort of thing.


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

So it sounds like giving this vaccine is just personal preference. And taking them to the vet for the first time is a very good idea! In fact, I'll call the vet to just ask his opinion also.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it is a preference...some will give just the tetanus without the CD part...we do CD&T at 3 months then again 30 day later as a booster...then annually...what ever you choose Keep a bottle of C D antitoxin on hand at all time..expecially is you decide not to give the CD&T...
http://goat-link.com/content/view/159/168/#.Uaz_rGSDR68


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the link, happybleats. So, CDT vaccine is to prevent CL, is that right? I have a hard time reading all that technical stuff on goat link when I can just ask ya'll.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

No, CDT does not prevent CL(aka caseous lymphadenitis or cheesy gland ) 
CDT is to help prevent Clostridium Types C and D and Tetanus 
Clostridium Types C&D: is caused by eating to much grain and ending up with an acidic ruman which the little bugs that either produce or are(I can't quite remember which) Clostridium types C & D love. Then the toxins make the goat sick. The vaccine helps prevent these toxins from making the goat sick

Tetanus is caused by a bacteria that enters a wound and grows. It can cause the muscles to lock up(giving it the nickname lock-jaw) and then eventually the goat dies. 

CD&T toxoid, is a killed/modified virus it allows the goat to slowly create it's own immunity to the virus that lasts a long time(the immunity, not the virus)

You can also get Anti-Toxin for both Clostridium and Tetanus separately. Anti-toxin is the antibodies already prepared to fight the specific virus, it is short-term protection(tetanus used before disbudding and castrating young kids for example) or in attempting to treat the condition (given when the goat has tetanus or clostridium)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That is a great question...for a long time I didnt think so...it is very confusing...But I beleive it is...Enterotoxemia, *Caseous Lymphandenitis* and Tetanus

If I understand right ( and please if I dont let me know lol) 
Clostridium perfringens Type D is for enterotoxemia (over eating disease)
Corynebacterium pseudotuberculosis Bacterin Is for CL
and then the tetanus...

Jeffers carries a vaccine for CL : Pyogranulomas/*Caseous Lymphadenitis *caused by Corynebacterium Pseudotuberculosis.

For this reason I am thinking about only doing the vaccine for Tetanus..doing a CL vaccine can cause test results to show false Pos. In CL...I dont currently test for Cl in the blood work but if any one bought goats from me and did I hate for them to think I sent them off with CL lol..also I wonder if this is the reason the shots many time absess..
A grea topic any how Sarah for sure...It can be ver confusing...


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yeah, I think I'm a little more confused now than when I asked lol.  hehe. But from what you said I gather that maybe shots aren't too important.... Except for tetanus when you're going to do something big like disbudding or castrating?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I do tetanus antitoxin for disbudding, banding or open wounds and punctures...again the *toxoids* go to work slow and steady while the *antitoxin* go in full force then are done...Tetanus antitoxin is good for about 8-10 days...it is like the difference between CD&T and C D antitoxin...CD &T are toxoids..work slow and stead...C D Antitoxins is a "get her done now" med and then its leaved the body..this is why toxoids ar annual vaccines where antitoxins need repeating often depending on what they are...I found a article to explain better than me..Ill go look it up : )


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/toxoidAntitoxin.html


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

That's a great article, Cathy, thanks! I will probably re-read it several imes before I really get it, but I helps a lot.I wonder if our vet would have CD & T .







That's the one you give annually right? I should probably do that after the next round of kids, right? Or before? You don't have to answer all these questions, I'll be doing my research. I don't want to make everybody on here educate me.







I'm just "talking out loud" or should I say "typing out loud".


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol....I dont mind.....we booster annually for CD&T..its good to give it 2 months before kidding to allow the antibodies to be given through the colostrum offering some protection to new baby...I give to kids at 3 months then again a 30 day booster..many give it much younger..and although it doesnt hurt..Colorado co says it is not effective before weening age of 2 1/2 -3 months..Tractor supply carried it..Get the one from Colorado co..the Bar Vac can leave lumps..
we are all learning out loud together...so keep the questions coming..some oneis needing the answers too


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Thanks again,

I guess the vet could give them for us, but it might cost more.
Is Colorado co an online supply or a store or something else entirely? And speaking of supplies, (I know this belongs in another thread) do you know of any good online goat suppliers? Right now we get the basics from Hoegger goat supply. Their stuff is great, but I'd like to compare it with others. I've seen Caprine supply, but I think their prices were higher or something.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I like ordering from Jeffers..they are reasonable...
Colorado serum co is the company who makes the CD &T as well as other meds..I either get what I need from jeffers or Tractor supply, and a few Bovine type places if needed..: ) if I need RX meds.My vet is good to give me what ever I ask for..sometimes with eye brow raised...lol..


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

happybleats said:


> That is a great question...for a long time I didnt think so...it is very confusing...But I beleive it is...Enterotoxemia, *Caseous Lymphandenitis* and Tetanus
> 
> If I understand right ( and please if I dont let me know lol)
> Clostridium perfringens Type D is for enterotoxemia (over eating disease)
> ...


No, happybleats. CDT has nothing to do with CL. It is for the prevention of Clostridium types C & D, and tetanus only.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Goatcrazy..This what I have thought as well... but when you read the medication for CD&T and CL vaccine.its the same...so Im a bit confused about it....If you can clear it up..Im all ears...really 

CL Bacterin Vaccine

Texas Vet Labs

*Corynebacterium Pseudotuberculosis Bacterin*
For use in healthy goats, 3 months of age or older, as an aid in the prevention of Pyogranulomas/Caseous Lymphadenitis caused by Corynebacterium Pseudotuberculosis.

CDT & VACCINATION SCHEDULE

CASEOUS D-T

(Enterotoxemia, Caseous Lymphandenitis and Tetanus)

NOTE: This Vaccine includes vaccination of CL (CLA)

Colorado Serum

Clostridium tetani-perfringens Type D-Corynebacterium pseudotuberculosis Bacterin-Toxoid

U.S. Vet. Lic. No.: 188

Active Ingredient(s): The product is a combination of three antigenic substances, namely, Clostridium perfringens type D, Cl. tetani and *Corynebacterium pseudotuberculosis*. Contains thimerosal as a preservative.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

CD&T is for enterotoxemia in goats, Caseous D-T is a sheep vaccine for CL, and the CL Bacterin is the new goat vaccine for CL. They are 3 separate vaccines, but it looks like Caseous D-T also contains protection against tetanus, and Clostridium Perfringens D.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Causeous DT is not CDT. It is a mixed CL, perfringens type D, and Tetani.

CDT is perfringens Type D (Enterotoxemia), perfringens Type C (Pulpy Kidney), and Tetanus.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok..Im sitting on the bench with NDlover..lol..Im confused now 

Im certainly ok with CD&T being what I always was told it was...overeating vaccine with Tetanus but with the two having the same "name" of meds..Im wondering....???

the full name of CL is *CASEOUS LYMPHADENITIS*



> CASEOUS D-T
> 
> (Enterotoxemia, Caseous Lymphandenitis and Tetanus)
> 
> ...


The CL meds I posted is for Goats, not sheep, carried by Jefferes...and the C D &T is from Colorado Serum Company..if that makes a difference..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok Goathiker...clear this up for me and be gentle...my brain hurts!!!

this is the meds Im looking at...Im might be looking at the wrong meds?? but title page says CD&T and vacine schedual....
http://goat-link.com/content/view/161/168/#.Ua3jy2SDR68

The info below is what I have always read...perhaps Goat-link.com's title is just confusing the who issue lol..

Bar Vac CD-T
(Boehringer Ingelheim) For the immunization of healthy sheep, goats and cattle against enterotoxemia caused by the toxins of Clost. perfringens types C & D (overeating disease) and tetanus. Dosage is 2 ml for sheep, goats and 5 ml for cattle injected SQ or IM. Repeat in 21-28 days, booster annually.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Ok..Im sitting on the bench with NDlover..lol..Im confused now












Lol! I know, this is getting more confusing all the time! I may just have to forgo giving shots at all, or maybe just let the vet figure it out. :wink:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..we will get it cleared up...Im beginning to think the Goat-link.com sight has the wrong title...or just a confusing one..lol...Im not giving up lol


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

We buy the vaccine and when the vet comes to do rabies/heath certificates he gives them all their shots.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

CD/T and CL vaccines are two separate things. Big words aside, one does NOT vaccinate for the other.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think that it's just a confusing title. Here for CDT we normally mean this vaccine...
http://www.jefferspet.com/bar-vac-cd-t/camid/LIV/cp/16741/cn/3301/

I was actually tols not to use the Causeous D/T. There are more problems with the mixed vaccine. If you want to do a CL vaccine it's better to use this one...
http://www.jefferspet.com/cl-bacterin-vaccine/camid/LIV/cp/0040569/cn/3301/

The way the Goat Link page is titled, she should have put the Bar Vac CDT up top. Then it wouldn't be so confusing.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you goathiker..that is what I was beginning to think...

so in conclusion....

CD&T is for Enterotoxemia and Tetanus

amen


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Thank you goathiker..that is what I was beginning to think...
> 
> so in conclusion....
> 
> ...


 And.... _this_ is the one we give annually, and to yong kids?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..lol..it is...


----------



## Cali2013 (Jun 2, 2013)

LOL, this has all been interesting to read! Just wanted to say I'm still around reading and learning from you all!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

LOL shall we start on the Pneumonia vaccine now?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

:ROFL: Sounds good to me!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

me too lol...


----------

